# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  gemonies

## Biancca

What are g

----------


## Spiderkat

Here's a little bit of history.
Dans la Rome antique, escalier au flanc nord-ouest du Capitole sur lequel on exposait les cadavres des supplici

----------


## Biancca

Thanks Spiderkat. 
It seems like you are the only one left to help people with French  on this forum .

----------


## Spiderkat

> Thanks Spiderkat. 
> It seems like you are the only one left to help people with French  on this forum .

 You're welcome. 
Probably and it seems like everybody else has left the building.   ::

----------


## Mordan

> Originally Posted by Biancca  Thanks Spiderkat. 
> It seems like you are the only one left to help people with French  on this forum .   You're welcome. 
> Probably and it seems like everybody else has left the building.

   ::

----------

